# HELP!! Ruger 10/22 Wont Load



## mitch95100 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys i got a problem. When i go to load my Ruger 10/22 it wont insert a shell into the barrel. Ive cleaned it took it apart and cleaned it, did just about everything. It looks like to me that the bolt isnt holding the shell high enough so that it would clear the bottom of the barrel and is getting hung up.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## jdc123 (Mar 22, 2012)

My advice would be to try another brand of cartridge or another mag, in that order. I have a Browning 22 auto that refuses to feed some Remington ammo, the Yellow Jacket I think. Also make sure the mag is seated firmly. Could be something wrong with the bolt, but unless you damaged it in some way I doubt it. Try to figure out what has changed since it was working right, it's usually something simple.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 22, 2012)

Check your magazine. The tit on the front of the mag can break or get worn enough to seat too low in the mag well. I have seen the mags crack and do the same thing occaisionally. 

If the problem started all of a sudden and out of nowhere, check the corresponding mating surfaces in the mag well for gorp buildup, that is keeping the mag from fully seating.

Holler if that dosn't clear it up.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 27, 2012)

The 10/22 and 77/22 or 96 Ruger mags are a wee bit different they will work but may be cause of your jam check that. 

The 10/22 uses a bx1 mag and the 96/22 on the right uses a jx1 mag







I found winchester z dont load at all as catchs the mag lips what ammo are yer using


----------



## bigw (Mar 27, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Check your magazine. The tit on the front of the mag can break or get worn enough to seat too low in the mag well. I have seen the mags crack and do the same thing occaisionally.
> 
> If the problem started all of a sudden and out of nowhere, check the corresponding mating surfaces in the mag well for gorp buildup, that is keeping the mag from fully seating.
> 
> ...



Change/clean mags and try diff ammo, if you mag spring is getting weak let the mag sit disassembled for a few days to let the spring stretch out a little.


----------



## Treewound (Mar 27, 2012)

I aggree that chance are there is a problem with the magazine or the cartridges. If changing either of these does not correct the problem take a look at the " hangers" , where the magazine is held in place in the receiver. Chances are there is nothing wrong with the bolt.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 27, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> The 10/22 and 77/22 or 96 Ruger mags are a wee bit different they will work but may be cause of your jam check that.
> 
> The 10/22 uses a bx1 mag and the 96/22 on the right uses a jx1 mag
> 
> ...



I was wondering too if the OP was using 10/22 mags or the 77/22 or 96/22 mags. I've never had a problem with either of my 10/22s feeding with any type of ammo, even when very, very dirty. The only feeding issues I've ever really had was with some Jam-Line mags that have since been retired from use.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 27, 2012)

Take the mag apart and clean it. And reassemble it with a little more pre-lead on the rotor-spring.


----------



## Somesawguy (May 4, 2012)

I will have to agree with a new mag. For some reason, I seem to have trouble with the factory ruger mags, but not the aftermarket ones. 

Keep us posted.


----------

